# CANNOT REACH SEF from US for appointment



## ConveyP

I successfully completed my Residence Visa process using the Portuguese consulate in SF, CA. Got Residency Visa (120 days) about 2weeks after documents delivered. 

Now I need to make an appointment with SEF (immigration) in Lisbon in order to get my Residence Permit. I wii be in Lisbon Dec 

Here is the rub....I cannot get the phone number to work from my land line or cell from the US to schedule an appt with SEF. The numbers I am dialing are 808 202 653 (wire line) or 808 962 690 (mobile network). I am using the 011 351 prefix both with and without adding the 21 Lisbon code (following the 351) with ZERO success 

Also I cannot get the dang online scheduling to work either. I press the link to set up an SEF online appt. to convert the residency visa to a residency permit but it asks for Permit Number. I don't have permit number i have a visa number but when i enter the visa number it errors out. UGH!!!! Can anyone help this confused guy to figure this out .....PLEASE :bolt:


----------



## JohnBoy

ConveyP said:


> I successfully completed my Residence Visa process using the Portuguese consulate in SF, CA. Got Residency Visa (120 days) about 2weeks after documents delivered.
> 
> Now I need to make an appointment with SEF (immigration) in Lisbon in order to get my Residence Permit. I wii be in Lisbon Dec
> 
> Here is the rub....I cannot get the phone number to work from my land line or cell from the US to schedule an appt with SEF. The numbers I am dialing are 808 202 653 (wire line) or 808 962 690 (mobile network). I am using the 011 351 prefix both with and without adding the 21 Lisbon code (following the 351) with ZERO success
> 
> Also I cannot get the dang online scheduling to work either. I press the link to set up an SEF online appt. to convert the residency visa to a residency permit but it asks for Permit Number. I don't have permit number i have a visa number but when i enter the visa number it errors out. UGH!!!! Can anyone help this confused guy to figure this out .....PLEASE :bolt:


Hi and congratulations on getting over that particular hurdle. I wonder if the reason you are having a problem is because 808 numbers are special numbers here known as 'shared cost' and are non - geographic. Maybe your communications provider does not recognise such numbers. When SEF are back in the office on Monday I'll give them a call to ask if they have a direct number for you to call.


----------



## ConveyP

Thank you so much. I would really appreciate that. That is super kind... I am in 
Is on in a month but really want to take care of the appt. asap as I know the wait times can be very long.


----------



## JohnBoy

No problem. I'll get back to you on Monday.


----------



## Naaling

ConveyP said:


> I successfully completed my Residence Visa process using the Portuguese consulate in SF, CA. Got Residency Visa (120 days) about 2weeks after documents delivered.
> 
> Now I need to make an appointment with SEF (immigration) in Lisbon in order to get my Residence Permit. I wii be in Lisbon Dec
> 
> Here is the rub....I cannot get the phone number to work from my land line or cell from the US to schedule an appt with SEF. The numbers I am dialing are 808 202 653 (wire line) or 808 962 690 (mobile network). I am using the 011 351 prefix both with and without adding the 21 Lisbon code (following the 351) with ZERO success
> 
> Also I cannot get the dang online scheduling to work either. I press the link to set up an SEF online appt. to convert the residency visa to a residency permit but it asks for Permit Number. I don't have permit number i have a visa number but when i enter the visa number it errors out. UGH!!!! Can anyone help this confused guy to figure this out .....PLEASE :bolt:


My guess is that SEF doesn't want to be contacted from outside Portugal. 
How many pointless calls would they receive if they had a phone number that could be accessed from anywhere in the world? 
People outside Portugal are expected to deal with one of their embassies.


----------



## JohnBoy

Naaling said:


> My guess is that SEF doesn't want to be contacted from outside Portugal.
> How many pointless calls would they receive if they had a phone number that could be accessed from anywhere in the world?
> People outside Portugal are expected to deal with one of their embassies.


That's an interesting thought and leaves me wondering how ConveyP and others are supposed to proceed. From the SEF website:

"Pre-booking by telephone is MANDATORY** for scheduling meetings in the following bureaus: 

**Except: barristers, solicitors or duly justified cases.

.
.
Direção Regional de Lisboa (SEF – Regional Directorate of Lisbon) 
.
.
The Call Centre shall inform you of the date / time of your meeting and indicate the documents you must bring with you for the meeting with SEF."



So, not a process that can be carried out via the embassy.

Again from the SEF website, it is also interesting to note:

*SEF’s Call Centre is financed by the European Fund for Integration of Third-Country Nationals".

By barring the 808 number at the call centre to other countries, would this demonstrate a misuse of EU funds.


----------



## Naaling

JohnBoy said:


> That's an interesting thought and leaves me wondering how ConveyP and others are supposed to proceed. From the SEF website:
> 
> "Pre-booking by telephone is MANDATORY** for scheduling meetings in the following bureaus:
> 
> **Except: barristers, solicitors or duly justified cases.
> 
> .
> .
> Direção Regional de Lisboa (SEF – Regional Directorate of Lisbon)
> .
> .
> The Call Centre shall inform you of the date / time of your meeting and indicate the documents you must bring with you for the meeting with SEF."
> 
> 
> 
> So, not a process that can be carried out via the embassy.
> 
> Again from the SEF website, it is also interesting to note:
> 
> *SEF’s Call Centre is financed by the European Fund for Integration of Third-Country Nationals".
> 
> By barring the 808 number at the call centre to other countries, would this demonstrate a misuse of EU funds.


I think the OP will have to wait until he/she is in Portugal to make the appointment.
I can understand the desire to get things sorted out as quickly as possible, unfortunately SEF doesn't work that way!
There is usually plenty of time.The appointment doesn't have to be before the visa runs out, because people are able to remain in the country while their application is being considered by SEF. They just have to start the process, by making an appointment, before the end of the visa.


----------



## ConveyP

I appreciare the comments NAALING and think there is merit to your observation that i may need to wait until i get to Lisbon to do this. But JohnB also points out many of the points that drove me to ask my question. I was happy to schedule online and that is supposed to be an option and would not tie up a phone line or take the time of a person but despite the SEF site indicating that online option (geogrpahy agnostic) can be used to set up an appointment specifically for converting the resident visa status to a residency permit status does not accept a visa # is a problem. If the FAQ were clearer on the process and expecrations it woild be easier to manage for sure. 

JohnB has agreed to call SEF and ask (THANK YOU JohnB). Hopefully the info her gets will put this to rest - if I need to wait until I get to Portugal I will do that; but if there is an alternative phone number for those outside of Portugal wih a toll and a fee I will access that. I most def. wont waste anyones time. I will be in Portugal for sure and I will have all the documents in hand. 

We should know the answer next week. Thank you both


----------



## JohnBoy

ConveyP, I'm sorry but I tried and failed. I called those two numbers 2/3 times each hour throughout the day and got the busy tone every time. Perhaps this is why you cannot get through.

Can I suggest that you try the number suggested by Bubbles in the other thread that you read. If you still have no success, I'll give that one a go. It's better for you to try it first as, if you get through, you will then be able to make your appointment. Let me know how you get on and we'll take it from there. From the US you need to dial 011 21 423 6200.

Good luck.


----------



## ConveyP

Thanks for trying JB, I really appreciate. I did find the other number you sent as well in the older thread you reference. I was unable to attempt today but will do so in the morning. I will let you know if it works or not judt as an fyi as you are so helpful i am sure you will help another in the future and will share it if you know it works. If that does not work i will just wait until I get to Libon in December and judt fonto SEF and set up a future appointment in person. Thanks again for your help. Greatly sppreciated. Have a good Tuesday. It is 1120pm om Monday night in CALIFORNIA. The time diiferece always trips me out.


----------



## JohnBoy

ConveyP said:


> Thanks for trying JB, I really appreciate. I did find the other number you sent as well in the older thread you reference. I was unable to attempt today but will do so in the morning. I will let you know if it works or not judt as an fyi as you are so helpful i am sure you will help another in the future and will share it if you know it works. If that does not work i will just wait until I get to Libon in December and judt fonto SEF and set up a future appointment in person. Thanks again for your help. Greatly sppreciated. Have a good Tuesday. It is 1120pm om Monday night in CALIFORNIA. The time diiferece always trips me out.


You're welcome. Let me know either way.


----------

